# Blocked Fallopian Tube with laparoscopy



## katied5533

I had a laparoscopy surgery to fix a blocked Fallopian tube on the left side. While they were in there they found that the little "hairs" on the end of the fallopian tube were actually growing on my ovary. Has anyone heard of this or had this happen? My husband and I have been TTC for 6 years this February. We became pregnant 4 years ago, but lost the baby at 11 weeks. I haven't become pregnant since. I'm new to this site and can't find where I would find others who have had a similar experience. What I'd like to know is, who has become pregnant after fixing a blocked tube? Will the fixed tube become blocked again? We can't afford IVF and that's the direction they would like to send us in. Instead we are trying 4 rounds of IUI with Follstim and ovidrel injections with progesterone suppositories. Any advice, stories or experience is beyond appreciated.


----------



## cooch

I am curious as to what they did to unblock your tube?? Also NHS have refused me IUI because of the blocked tube x


----------



## katied5533

The laparoscopy fixed the blocked tube, they cleaned it out...it was blocked at the end where the little hairs were suppose to be. She said that it should now grow the little hairs that are used to pick up the egg. I really hope this works. I had an HSG 3 years ago and it showed no blocks, I'm not sure when this block happened. I had an infection called ureaplasma which can cause damage. Maybe that's what caused the blockage.


----------



## cooch

katied5533 said:


> The laparoscopy fixed the blocked tube, they cleaned it out...it was blocked at the end where the little hairs were suppose to be. She said that it should now grow the little hairs that are used to pick up the egg. I really hope this works. I had an HSG 3 years ago and it showed no blocks, I'm not sure when this block happened. I had an infection called ureaplasma which can cause damage. Maybe that's what caused the blockage.

So it was the dye they passed through again? Who knows the state of mine, they couldn't tell me where it was blocked or with what- pretty poor I think x


----------



## katied5533

They did the HSG (Dye test) about a month ago and that's how they found the blockage. The Lap was to remove the blockage. So they go in with some tools and clean out whatever is blocking the tube. I'm lucky that the damage was minimal, but I feel like maybe this isn't what our problem was. I just want so badly for this to happen for us, but each month we seem further and further away from it.


----------



## wonderstars

That's really interesting that they fixed the blockage on that side of the tube! Usually they'll avoid surgery and go right to IVF because of the recurrence. I'll have to keep that in mind if my selective HSG shows a blockage at that end.

Hopefully that cleared everything to go! That seems like it would have been a fairly large barrier. 

Good luck!
:dust:


----------

